# Fisher Homesteader problem



## rrush1631 (Feb 12, 2010)

My Homesteader plow wont go up ,down, left ,right. It just clicks when I use the controller.Any ideas?


----------



## weekendwrench (Jan 29, 2009)

Time for a new motor. I had the same problem with my suburbanite. Check out this thread. 
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=87941&highlight=suburbanite


----------



## graycenphil (Mar 4, 2006)

All connections good? Solenoid working right? Try hotwiring the motor with jumper cable and see if it spins?


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

If your getting a clicking sound then your Motor Relay (solenoid) is most likely toast.

The way to test a motor relay is to take a single wire (10 gauge or better) and jump the two big terminals on it. The plow motor should engage, if so, the solenoid is junk.

If it still doesn't engage, then do as Graycenphil suggested; run a set of jumper cables off the battery to the corresponding terminals on the plow motor, if it engages then you have a problem with the connector at the grill or somewhere along the way. If it doesn't engage, then the issue is the plow motor itself.


----------



## vtzdriver (Jun 12, 2006)

Give the motor a few light taps on each side with a hammer.

Warm to cold is a problem for these motors- any moisture that accumulates and freezes will prevent the motor from running until it is freed up.

If you are able to warm it up inside, your problem will also be solved- but only until it gets very cold again.

I had to start tapping motor #2 recently and just had motor #3 delivered to me yesterday!!


----------



## luv2plow (Jan 15, 2009)

*poor 'ol steader*

i'm on my 4th motor , all were graciously covered by my dealer though , the problem seemed to be the brushes were pre-maturely wearing out ? i saw them w/ my own eyes too, this year things have been , so-far-so good , but iut hasnt really snow here much ,, gl w/ your motor, other than that , it has been superior to work with .


----------

